# wanted early track racing bikes



## kccomet (Aug 1, 2011)

looking for 20s to 40s track racers also parts. got anything interesting for sale..... thanks


----------



## F4iGuy (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't we all.....


----------



## pelletman (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL!  Exactly my thought.


----------



## twowheelfan (Aug 3, 2011)

*i just want the little "Racer" or "Special" headbadge that goes*

below the Pierce headbadge on my Frank Kramer Special! 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11029-can-you-help-ID-this-one


----------



## kccomet (Aug 3, 2011)

anybody any early racers for sale


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 3, 2011)

here is a couple to drool over


----------



## oldspoke (Aug 3, 2011)

*Pics of track iron*

Hello KC,
What is the cycle perched on the ledge behind the truing stand ? Has a Chatter Lea crank, Airlite hf {?} hubs etc ?
Looks nice ! Nice brace of Track Iron you show. Thanks for sharing ! I have just found a Durkopp and Rochet "Super Special" w/Oscar Egg lugs - both track.
Will be seeking some parts to finish these.
Chow, G


----------



## kccomet (Aug 3, 2011)

good eye oldspoke you can talk the talk and with a durkopp and a rochet you can walk the walk. the bikes a handbuilt bike from the 30s with chater lea components. ive collected balloon bikes for the last 20 years or so, three years ago i couldnt spell track bike had no interest in them, now im ate up with them. i love the little differences, the lug work and so on. builders like drysdale, pop brennan, automoto, durkopp get my heart racing. i started this post wanting to buy another track bike maybe we should change it to show us your vintage track bike. it seems these early racers get little play on the cabe,lets see some and while were at it sell me an interesting one or two..... now for you redline i really really like the 3rd pic is that badged hudson its killer. ill try to post a couple pics thur and did i mention i love durkopps and rochets, hint get the hint.......thanks jim


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks that hudson is amazing.  the second is my favorite. it has a early quick change drop out.  possibly the first campy.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)

twowheelfan said:


> below the Pierce headbadge on my Frank Kramer Special!
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11029-can-you-help-ID-this-one




Me too!  I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)

Bike is a Mead Neudorf.  RIP Sheldon


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)

The pictures do not do this bike justice


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)

This bike was owned by Willie Windle


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)

My 15 year old son has done a couple of centuries on this bike over the past couple years


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)

Barnes White Flyer.  From grandson of original owner.  With payment slips


----------



## chitown (Aug 4, 2011)

My Holy Grail Racer:

View attachment 24773

Silver King weldless aluminum circa 1936


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 4, 2011)

Wicked bikes!


----------



## twowheelfan (Aug 4, 2011)

*didn't get a chance to meet him but i sure miss him.*



pelletman said:


> RIP Sheldon




kind of one of my heroes.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 5, 2011)

pelletman said:


> Bike is a Mead Neudorf.  RIP Sheldon
> 
> Dave -
> 
> ...


----------



## pelletman (Aug 5, 2011)

Probably not.


----------



## kccomet (Aug 5, 2011)

ok no racers for sale yet. lets keep the pictures coming. beautys pelletman and chitown that silver kings got to be like a good steak really rare.


----------



## jmagruder10 (Aug 5, 2011)

*here is my drysdale*

It is a red devil

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P5080263.jpg

Just sold this one.
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P6190347.jpg


----------



## chitown (Aug 5, 2011)

*Rare... more like Steak Tartare*



kccomet said:


> chitown that silver kings got to be like a good steak really rare.





It is listed on Leon Dixons stolen list as "mint, complete only one known".

I fear that it may be living a shadowy existence and won't be at any shows or swaps anytime soon. Probably in some Über-private collection hanging on a wall along with some nazi gold.

Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 5, 2011)

i think we need a vintage track bike show.  some nice bikes out there.


----------



## Tim74 (Aug 7, 2011)

My old pathracer (not for sale)

http://velospace.org/node/37677


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 7, 2011)

*My '41 Iver Johnson*

Finished this a couple of months ago....







Oops, just realized I posted this in the pre-1933 section. Sorry.


----------



## jmagruder10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Not pre 33 but I want to keep this thread alive.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P8070416.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P8070417.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/vinera.jpg


----------



## pelletman (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice Iver!  How do you know it is a 41?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I was given that year by Bill Smith of The Wheelmen based on the serial number(604247). I suppose it could be a 1940, I've heard conflicting opinions as to when bicycle production ceased at the IJ factory. Some say '40 others '41 when the war started. I've only seen one other serial number that high and it belonged to a guy also claiming to have a '41. Our numbers were only a couple of hundred off. If you have any additional info I'd love to hear it. Thanks !

Jim


----------



## pelletman (Aug 8, 2011)

I would defer to Bill on that subject.  I guess they didn't change much over the years


----------



## Gsaletom (Sep 29, 2017)

kccomet said:


> looking for 20s to 40s track racers also parts. got anything interesting for sale..... thanks



I don't really know that much about this bike but was thinking about posted it on the Cabe. any interest?
Thanks Tom


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 2, 2017)

Not for sale, but here is my Shelby Whippet that Clarence Wagner road to the Transcontinental Record in 1927.

Tim Newmeyer


----------

